# Are Rummy nose tetra ok for red cherry shrimp? same as Neon, glow-light,Rasboras,??



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Are Rummy nose tetra safe for Red cherry shrimp??

I know the entire " No fish is safe for red cherry shrimp except an oto catfish" is kind of the standard answer. 

1. I am not talking about baby shrimp but rather adult shrimp. 
2. I already have Glow-light Tetra, Harelequin Rasboras,Neon Tetra, White cloud mountain minnow , Ghost / Glass catfish in the same tank as the red cherry shrimp. 

So perhaps my question should be are Rummy nose tetra anymore dangerous for red cherry shrimp than Glow-light Tetra, Harelequin Rasboras,Neon Tetra, White cloud mountain minnow , Ghost / Glass catfish ? 


Thanks.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Rummy nose are fine with shrimp. They like the white clouds will occasionally nip at the babies, but other than that if you feed then they ignore the shrimp completely


----------



## p2002 (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't think they are any more dangerous than the fish you already have. Just make sure you have plenty of hiding places for them and try to feed them after lights off so they can eat under the cover of darkness.


----------



## jordie416 (Jul 1, 2016)

I have Rummy nose tetras with RCS and Amanos, no problems at all.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

Just remember that most Characins have a good set of teeth and tend to be a bit more carnivorous than most Cyprinids.


----------

